
Browser extension: nonstop streaming from Bandcamp feed/collection/wishlists - aflowofcode
For people who like listening to music on Bandcamp. The site forces users to press play on the next track after the current one finishes on these pages - they don&#x27;t allow continuous streaming. This extension works around that and provides uninterrupted playthrough of everything there. Now it&#x27;s perfect for me to listen to while programming :) It also does a couple other neat things like shuffle your entire collection and show album prices on the fan activity &amp; new releases feed.<p>Chrome: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;bandcamp-streamer&#x2F;hopclencgmfjiipjmlenfcdgcdblfmjh<p>Firefox: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;bandcamp-streamer&#x2F;
======
sawaruna
>For people who like listening to music on Bandcamp. The site forces users to
press play on the next track after the current one finishes on these pages -
they don't allow continuous streaming.

Is this only the case for single track pages? If I'm on an album page it will
go to the next track without any input.

~~~
aflowofcode
It's for the fan activity / new releases feed (if you have a fan account &
follow other people & artists/labels), plus collections & wishlists.

Without a fan account you can still stream anybody's collection/wishlist found
at bandcamp.com/<user>. Click on the icon of someone who has purchased a
release to see that area.

Personally I find it a great way to discover new music from people that buy
stuff I'm also into.

